# I made the news. Yipee.



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2684855978


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Hey, you didn't just make the news--you were the lead story!

Well done, and thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Amazing work!
Just remember we used to know you before you were famous.
Before you turn into a Stroumboulopoulos or a Ghomeshi..


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations, ' renowned muralist' and creator of the tallest mural in North America!! 

What a great project for Ontario, they are lucky to have you.


Ps-I want to see Eugene Levy in Schittz Creek,looks hilarious.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for your support In some ways I couldn't have done it without this forum and all of its guidance and advice throughout my time here.


----------

